
Artifical Intelligence Meets Natural Stupidity (1976) [pdf] - kapsio
http://homepage.univie.ac.at/nicole.rossmanith/concepts/papers/mcdermott1976artificial.pdf
======
inetsee
This is a dupe of a post made about a week ago. The earlier post included a
link to a _MUCH_ better copy of the paper.

The better quality copy of the paper can be found here:
[https://www.inf.ed.ac.uk/teaching/courses/irm/mcdermott.pdf](https://www.inf.ed.ac.uk/teaching/courses/irm/mcdermott.pdf)

~~~
hatmatrix
But the one linked by OP is OCR'ed, or however you call it (the text is
searchable).

